# Before you break out the DA and start polishing......



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Just thought I’d share a recent enlightening experience. 

I’ve had my black 440i for just over a year. Got it new and set about it straight away to correct the dealer damage (which was minimal to be fair) then protected with Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light topped off with Exo. After a few weeks I started to notice light holograms similar to those you’d expect from the local hand car wash. I know it’s not my wash technique as this has been fine for a number of years, so I had to get to the bottom of it. Tried quick detailer and AIO wax but didn’t make any difference. So I applied some Liquid Crystal V3, still no change. 

I decided to clean everything down with panel wipe prior to starting to clay then re-polish but after panel wipe, the marks had gone and I was back to perfect black paint again! What the fudge is that all about! 

Quick application of Liquid Crystal V3 and all is well in the world of shiny ness. 

Moral of the story? Try a panel wipe before getting down to polishing, you may be surprised how much time you will save!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Its quite interesting that you should mention this as I have noticed in the sun I have holograms on my paint after I have washed and sealed (CarLack68) the paint work and I was wondering what was causing it (all done by hand). I have now tried to allow the sealant to dry more - moving to the next panel before buffing off rather than straight away. Its has help slightly but not 100%. Maybe I should try panel wipe?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting pointer Rob, something to try first Thanks


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

least you sorted it my Mrs Black cactus a bin fell on the back door leaving scratches i burnt the paint with the my DAS 6 scratches have gone though.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Darren.H said:


> Its quite interesting that you should mention this as I have noticed in the sun I have holograms on my paint after I have washed and sealed (CarLack68) the paint work and I was wondering what was causing it (all done by hand). I have now tried to allow the sealant to dry more - moving to the next panel before buffing off rather than straight away. Its has help slightly but not 100%. Maybe I should try panel wipe?


Only if you want to remove the protection you just put on...

If you want to keep the protection but get rid of the holograms you could try spritzing the panel with water and buffing over it with a microfibre (when the car is clean, obviously). Distilled water is probably best for this.


----------

